

Leak shows LG's radical new interface for its webOS Smart TVs - kirtijthorat
http://www.engadget.com/2014/01/02/lg-webos-smart-tv-leak/

======
kirtijthorat
This is actually pretty sweet looking interface. After HP gave up on their PC
business they open-sourced some of the webOS code, and LG bought the rights to
it. Palm’s webOS, once a dead-cert for smartphone OS supremacy, is tipped to
be resurrected by LG at CES 2014. Can't wait.

